# treating dropsy



## hbeth82 (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm treating my flame dwarf gourami showing signs of dropsy in a 10 gal hospital tank, using epsom salts and Jungle Parasite clear. Thankfully, there was no 'pineconing' yet, just very swollen. Would another medication be better?

Also, can whatever caused this be contagious? He was in with another flame and blue acara, neither of which is showing any signs of illness or swelling. Should I treat the main tank with a lighter dose of epsom salts to be on the safe side or just let it be?


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i would add the salt.i had a fish with what i thought was bloat but turned out to be dropsy.his tank mate looked fine but he eventually got it too.i lost the first one since i was treating him for bloat.the second one i saved by treating him with Maracyn and, Maracyn2 combined.good luck!


----------



## hbeth82 (Jul 1, 2009)

How can you distinguish between bloat and dropsy? I guess I'm not sure what he has, just that he hasn't been eating & is very swollen just above the little feelers, though that seems to have gone down some.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

well bloat i believe usually occurs in african cichlids almost exclusively.it might occur in other fish but i've never heard of it.its beginning stages are the fish looks bloated mouth breathing increases loss of appetite and white stringy feces.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/malawi_bloat.php
i also use melafix with the salt,
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/melafix.php
if it was my fish i would add salt which acts as a laxative and would help with a blockage if it is,do daily 30% water changes,stop feeding for at least 3-4 days,if hes not eating the food just degrades the water quality.keep up the jungle parasite dosage as recommended on the package. i also add a few air stones to really help get oxygen in the water.


----------



## hbeth82 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. The swelling/bulging has gone down a bit one side, though still no appetite or activity. If he makes it through the next week or so, will the swelling subside?


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

possibly???just keep the water as clean as possible,most fish are fairly resistant naturally.keep the meds going too even if he looks good.kinda like when we have to take the full length of our prescriptions even though we look or feel fine.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Dropsy is usually contributed to organ failure, which is, in turn, usually contributed to either old age or poor water conditions.

The problems you are describing could also stem from some sort of intestinal blockage. Epsom salt may resolve that.

I have never heard of a gourami having bloat. :-?


----------

